# Gaming



## Master12 (Jan 18, 2008)

1. Budget: How much money are you willing to spend on the new build?
$450ish maybe a little higher /wo monitor keyboard mouse speakers
2. Brands: Are there any brands of components you want or don't want?
no preference
3. Multitasking: Will you be multitasking with this computer and if so, how much?
not much just gaming
4. Gaming: Will you be gaming and if so, how much and how new are the games?
Some of the newest fps
5. Calculations: Will you be doing any intense calculations or media encoding?
nope
6. Overclocking: Do you plan on overclocking and if so, how much?
dont know what that is
7. Storage: How much storage will you need and what will you be storing?
Not to much enough to play some real good fps
8. Legacy Support: Will you need support for older hardware like parallel, serial, or PS/2 devices?
no preference
9. Operating System: Do you want Windows XP or Vista, or Linux compatibility?
no preference
10. Case: Do you want help selecting a case and if so, how big do you want it?
no preference
11. Accessories: Do you want a keyboard, mouse, or other items included?
nope unless its an awsome deal for a gamer
12. Recycled Components: Will you be reusing any components you already have?
See below
13. Monitor: If you want a monitor, what size do you want and should it be widescreen?
got one
14. Stores: Do you have any online stores that you prefer to purchase from?
nope
15. Location: What country do you live in?
USA

My current computer is:

Processor Intel Pentium 4 CPU 3.06 GHz 2 (CPUs
Memory 766MB RAM
Device:
Name Intel® 82865G Graphics Controller
Approx. Toal memory 96 MB
Current Display Mode 1024 x 768 (32 bit) (60Hz)

I can reuse any of that if neccessary but if I would reuse that would I lose everything on my hard drive?

Thanks alot in advance I owe you guys one.


----------



## themisiek1 (Aug 20, 2007)

I have something in mind.

Case:
Rosewill TU-155 Black 0.8mm SGCC Steel ATX Mid Tower Computer Case 400W Power Supply - Retail -$49.99
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...E&N=2010090007+1054808287+1295819208&name=Yes

Motherboard:
GIGABYTE GA-M57SLI-S4 ATX AMD Motherboard - Retail - $99.99
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128014

Processor:
AMD Athlon 64 X2 5000+ 2.6GHz Socket AM2 65W Black - Retail - $99.99
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819103194

RAM:
G.SKILL 2GB (2 x 1GB) 240-Pin DDR2 800 (PC2 6400) Dual - Retail -$44.99
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231098

Video Card:
XFX PVT84JUDD3 GeForce 8600GT XXX 256MB 128-bit GDDR3 PCI Express x16 SLI Supported Video Card - Retail - $109.99
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814150229

Hard Drive:
Seagate Barracuda 7200.10 ST3250410AS 250GB 7200 RPM SATA 3.0Gb/s Hard Drive - OEM - $69.99
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822148262

CD/DVD Drive:
Sony NEC Optiarc Black IDE DVD-ROM Drive Model DDU1615/B2s - OEM - $17.99
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16827101131

The case comes with a powersupply so no worries there. This comes to a total of $493

You could lower the price by a couple dollars by getting a cheaper case.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

But the power supply is absolute rubbish. You'll want to spend money of a quality unit.


----------



## themisiek1 (Aug 20, 2007)

I have a friend with this same exact build and has no problems. Although I do agree that the powersupply isn't the best but when your on such a tight budget like this, you have to take risks.


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

Taking risks is not somthing you do when building a pc. A psu even under a budget should be a quality unit at least 60$ or more. And I would say 450W or more for that build.


----------



## Master12 (Jan 18, 2008)

Ive been asking around on other sites also and I got this buld as a response what do you guys think?
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16819116037
E2140

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16813186107
Foxconn LGA775 Motherboard

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820145034
Corsair XMS2 2GB DDR2-800 CL4 Kit

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16827118003
Sony NEC Optiarc DVD Burner EIDE

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16811147065
Rosewill ATX Case

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16822135106
WDC SE 8MB 7200RPM 80GB SATAII

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814161211
HIS Hightech H385F256NP Radeon HD 3850 256MB 256-bit GDDR3 PCI Express 2.0 HDCP Ready CrossFire Supported Video Card - Retail

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16817339001
hec Orion 585W [email protected]+ Power Supply Unit

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16832116204
MS Vista 64Bit Edition Home Premium System Builders DVD


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

again the power supply is a problem look at the antec trio 650 watt


----------



## Deathdragon (Jan 18, 2008)

*Dream Computer*

Hello,

I built my custom, gaming rig a few months ago. Specs are in my sig. Now, I spent $3,400 on that and I enjoy playing any of the newest games out in max settings. I also play a lot of FPS games myself.

If I was on a very tight budget, I'd do a few things differently.

1. I wouldn't get Vista. If I wanted an awesome gaming rig at the cheapest price possible, I'd stick with Windows XP Professional. Vista is a resource hog and needs a good computer for it to run smoothly without any problems.

2. I bought all my stuff off of Newegg.com because they're cheap, they ship fast, have a huge selection, offer good product reviews, and they're good with RMA'ing.

3. I'd probably stick with 2GB of 800mhz DDR2 RAM (4-4-4-12) with a decent motherboard.

4. I'd get the best EVGA nVidia video card I could within my budget constraints. Currently, I have a 8800 GTX ACS3 KO which cost me about $650 at the time. Get a cheaper one of course, hopefully in the 8XXX series. EVGA is good on RMA, make quality products, and have the best Step-Up program in the business.

5. I'd also tweak the system to run as fast as possible once you put it all together. I'd also overclock an Intel C2D. E6600 is awesome.

6. I could build a killer, cheap computer for less than $1000. But it's a tough decision for me...

Dream Computer Vs Save $2400.


----------



## Master12 (Jan 18, 2008)

APEVIA X-Dreamer II ATXB4KLW-BK Black Steel ATX Mid Tower Computer Case 420W Power Supply - Retail (59.99)

Seagate Barracuda 7200.10 ST3250410AS 250GB 7200 RPM SATA 3.0Gb/s Hard Drive - OEM (69.99)

ASUS M3A AM2+/AM2 AMD 770 ATX AMD Motherboard - Retail (99.99)

HIS Hightech H385F256NP Radeon HD 3850 256MB 256-bit GDDR3 PCI Express 2.0 x16 HDCP Ready CrossFire Supported Video Card - Retail (169.99)

Sony NEC Optiarc Black IDE DVD-ROM Drive Model DDU1615/B2s - OEM (17.99)

SeaSonic SS-500ES ATX12V 2.2 / EPS12V 2.91 500W Power Supply - OEM (69.99)

OCZ Platinum 2GB (2 x 1GB) 240-Pin DDR2 SDRAM DDR2 800 (PC2 6400) Dual Channel Kit Desktop Memory Model OCZ2P8002GK - Retail (47.99)

AMD Athlon 64 X2 5000+ Brisbane 2.6GHz Socket AM2 65W Dual-Core Black Edition Processor Model ADO5000DSWOF - Retail (99.99)

$658 Including shipping. Tell me what you think. I know this is over my budget but I may be able to get more money :grin: . However if there is anything I could swap out for cheaper and still get the same results let me know.


----------



## benvtech (Jan 27, 2008)

If you were to spend more money, of course you would be getting a better system overall. Now for if you are on a budget, as i have read of 450 dollar, for right now you may want to look into Acer or Dell products. The system setup right now is not of importance just to get you by. Of course you CAN upgrade in the future to what you would like.

There are many thinks, as previously stated as well, that you can tweek to make the system performance better.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Don't use the included power supply unless you don't care about your PC burning out shortly after you build it.


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

Master12 said:


> APEVIA X-Dreamer II ATXB4KLW-BK Black Steel ATX Mid Tower Computer Case 420W Power Supply - Retail (59.99)
> 
> Seagate Barracuda 7200.10 ST3250410AS 250GB 7200 RPM SATA 3.0Gb/s Hard Drive - OEM (69.99)
> 
> ...



That looks way better then the other builds


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

For a little more money you can get this board which will be much higher quality/
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128081

You will also need a heatsink for that processor.


----------



## Master12 (Jan 18, 2008)

ebackhus said:


> Don't use the included power supply unless you don't care about your PC burning out shortly after you build it.


Which one the one that comes with the case or the extra one?


----------



## Jtsou (Jul 13, 2007)

Almost any power supply that comes with a case(like i said, almost) is garbage.


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

Master12 said:


> Which one the one that comes with the case or the extra one?


The seasonic you listed is top quallity


----------



## Master12 (Jan 18, 2008)

Processor Intel Pentium 4 CPU 3.06 GHz 2 (CPUs
Memory 766MB RAM
Name Intel® 82865G Graphics Controller
Approx. Toal memory 96 MB
Current Display Mode 1024 x 768 (32 bit) (60Hz)

Well I'm still not sure what to do lol. I've been looking into building my own computer as you can see but I was wondering if I got this
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx...N82E16814130076
Plus 2g of RAM. I was just wondering to see if this would be a good idea until I can save up enough money to get an actual good computer? I was just wondering if this will be able to run games like cod4 with ok settings. Also my motherboard only has an apg slot thats why I choose this card.


----------



## Master12 (Jan 18, 2008)

Sorry I cant edit or would this be a better once since its the same but 512mb
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814133176


----------



## HawMan (May 12, 2006)

The first link is dead what card is it?

Make sure your psu is big enough to power the card if you buy it.


And the more Memory on the card means you can play higher resolutions more smoothly, there wont actually be much/any performance difference between 256mb and 512mb.


----------



## Master12 (Jan 18, 2008)

HawMan said:


> The first link is dead what card is it?
> 
> Make sure your psu is big enough to power the card if you buy it.
> 
> ...


My first link was the same card but 256mb. Would you recommend the 512 over it the price isn't that much different. Ill try and find out the psu. So with that video card and 2g of ram you think I could run games like BF2


----------



## HawMan (May 12, 2006)

When i had my 6800xt i could run bf2 on max 1024x768.


If you plan on playing on higher resolutions then get the 512mb card, but you'll have no problem playing bf2.


----------



## Master12 (Jan 18, 2008)

Thanks alot and my only other questions is how do I find out which RAM is compatible. I already have 768mb of ram so should I just add 1gb to that or get 2 gigs in addition to it.


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

Post the make and model of the pc or the motherboard to find out what ram it uses. You might need a better psu too. also check out the 2600xt or the x1950.


----------



## Master12 (Jan 18, 2008)

I have a Dimension 4600 and how do I find out what psu I have.


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

The pc appears to support 4 gb of regular ddr 400mhz so you can upgrade that. But the psu thats in that is design to be the lowest wattage the machine can use. Probly a 300w or 350w. Upgradeing to a quality 450w would probly put it in the clear. Also check out the x1950 which is the fastest agp ever made, or the HIS 2600xt if you want to play newer directx 10 games.


----------



## Master12 (Jan 18, 2008)

Heres what I got

SAMSUNG 20X DVD±R DVD Burner Black SATA Model SH-S203B - OEM (27.99)
I dont have a dvd drive I have a cd one but it doesnt work most of the time.

PNY VCG76512SAPB GeForce 7600GS 512MB 128-bit GDDR2 AGP 4X/8X Video Card - Retail (139.99)

Thermaltake TR2 W0070RUC ATX 430W Power Supply - Retail (29.99 after rebate)

CORSAIR ValueSelect 1GB 184-Pin DDR SDRAM DDR 400 (PC 3200) Desktop Memory Model VS1GB400C3 - Retail (49.99) 
Im pretty sure this works.


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

Wow, I never realised how expensive ddr1 is. Looks like it should work. Have fun.


----------



## Master12 (Jan 18, 2008)

Sorry to bug you guys again but my parents are worried that my power supply either is compatable or wont fit in my case you guys sure it will work.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Both case and supply conform to the ATX12V 2.2 and EPS12V 2.93 specifications for screw hole locations, power supply chassis dimensions, voltage outputs, voltage tolerances (minimum required for EPS12V), minimum and maximum amperages per rail, and connector types.

In other words, yes it will work. :smile:

I would however look at this power supply if you have not already ordered.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817371006


----------



## Master12 (Jan 18, 2008)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16827151153
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130076
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817153023
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16826104076
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820145505
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817114174

Includes:
DVD burner 27.99
gfx card 99.99
power supply 39.99 after rebate
mouse 49.99
ram 49.99
mouse pad 13.99

Includes everything I need plus gaming mouse and a mouse pad which i dont NEED to play but it will help cause my mouse blows. The gfx card is good but will play the newest game on low settings and when new games come out I dont know how long it will last.


http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=3276577&sku=O451-1007
http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=1170139&sku=C13-2920
http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=2227022&sku=GEN-2004
http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=2918625&sku=V261-4040

Includes:
Dvd burner 29.99
Ram 59.99
Power supply (better then first because of the different gfx card) 59.99
Gfx card 189.99

Costs alot more then first (about 120 more) and doesnt include mouse or mousepad but I dont NEED them. With this gfx card it will be able to play the best games on the best settings and is one of the best that still work on the old mother board i have (AGP slot). It will also should be able to last long.

Heres both let me know what you think

Also both of the psu say something about one pci-e slot so I just wanted to double check.

ps sorry for the summaries :4-dontkno I sent the same thing to my dad so I just copy and pasted it lol


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Both of those power supplies are low quality and I wouldn't use them. Take a look at these options for the first and second lists:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817371006
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817371002


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

Definitely go with the x1950. the 7600is good but will leave you wondering what the 1950 would have been like.


----------



## Master12 (Jan 18, 2008)

emosun said:


> Wow, I never realised how expensive ddr1 is. Looks like it should work. Have fun.


Sorry for all the questions but just before I buy it is ddr1 the only kind of ram I can have. Its so expensive compared to some of the other stuff I was just wondering if I could use some of the cheaper stuff so I could get another gb or could even save some money and the Gb of ram I'm getting I can add to the 768 mb I already have right?

Either way thanks so much for the help I really owe you guys. ray:ray:


----------



## Master12 (Jan 18, 2008)

Anyone I'm going to place my order soon so I wanna know if ddr1 is the only kind of ram I can have and if it will add to my 768 mb or will it replace it?


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

yes it is and i would just replace it


----------



## Master12 (Jan 18, 2008)

Well my mobo still has more slots and I could really use the more slots for gaming so should I just get 2x1gb cards. This would be no problem but it would kill my budget especially with the power supply. If its my only option let me know though.

in that case ill get this instead just making sure it will work

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820211014


----------



## x133tx0n3x (Feb 2, 2008)

dood, you dont need more then a gig of ram for this


----------



## Master12 (Jan 18, 2008)

x133tx0n3x said:


> dood, you dont need more then a gig of ram for this


Everywhere I've been looking it says it recommends 2gb for gaming.


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

Yes you need 2gb atleast cod4 takes 1.2gb of ram when i play it


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

2GB will improve your benchmarks but unless you are running programs that cache a lot of stuff into the RAM or just use a lot of RAM in general (this includes newer games like Bioshock, Crysis, and COD4) then you really won't see that many more FPS in games.

Also, memory timings (latency) are often just as important as the amount of RAM in the system.


----------



## x133tx0n3x (Feb 2, 2008)

im running cod4 fine everything medium good fps on 512 mb, 1.4ghz centrino, ati 9600 pro turbo, two gigs of ram will help, slightly but i dont think its significant enough in older machines, im not an expert, but a gig will do you fine


----------



## x133tx0n3x (Feb 2, 2008)

and these are all mobile parts in my inspiron 8600 laptop


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

but does it look like this? you can;t game with a gig its just does not work nearly as fast


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

I couldnt imgine a pc like that playing the game and having it look decent.


----------



## Master12 (Jan 18, 2008)

emosun said:


> I couldnt imgine a pc like that playing the game and having it look decent.


You mean my computer? So your saying my graphics will be pretty crappy?


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

no we are refering to his and him stating you dont need 2gb of ram believe me you do


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

yes , was directed at x133tx0n3x


----------



## Master12 (Jan 18, 2008)

emosun said:


> yes , was directed at x133tx0n3x


Thanks for the scare lol. Well I'm going to place the order with in a few days I just gotta get my parents to send it in. Thanks for all the help.


----------



## x133tx0n3x (Feb 2, 2008)

no, it dosnt look like that, but the ram wont change the way it looks, only how fast it loads


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Actually the RAM will allow more data of the game to be cached on it (fast) rather than the paging file on the hard disk (very slow). This will increase the in-game performance as the CPU dynamically reads and writes data from and to the RAM.


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

x133tx0n3x said:


> no, it dosnt look like that, but the ram wont change the way it looks, only how fast it loads


i know but it wil make it fast enough to up the looks


----------



## Master12 (Jan 18, 2008)

Heres the deal I was going to order it all tonight but for some reason the x1950 isn't on tiger direct anymore so heres what I was thinking of getting now is this the card you would recommend next?
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814161207
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817371002
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820211014
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16827106228


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Looks good, although you don't necessarily have to spend that much money on that high end card. Look at the Sapphire HD 2600XT and then add a good VGA cooler on if you want.


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

Actually that 2600xt is the fastest directx10 agp. Its basically the exact same card I have, and I can say from experience its a really nice card. The dual slot cooler is also more efficient.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

The 2600XT is second only to the HD 3850 AGP which has yet to be released to the general population.

As much as I like the dual slot cooler for its effectiveness, for the same price as the Sapphire you can get a Zalman VGA cooler which will boast extremely effective cooling. Although keep in mind, the RV630 2600XT is on 65nm and runs really cool (in comparison to a G84 8600GT or GTS for example with the same cooler) so a third party VGA cooler will probably not even be necessary with the stock cooler that Sapphire provides.


----------



## Master12 (Jan 18, 2008)

Alright thanks for the help I'll get this stuff and next time I guess I'll have to upgrade everything some im not stuck with these agp slots. Well thanks alot I hope I dont have any more questions.


----------

